# Discharge from Hospital/Admit to Hospice same day



## sasharea (Mar 24, 2011)

I have an MD that saw the pt on 03-11-11 and did a discharge. Pt was admitted to Hospice by the same doctor on the same day. Do we bill a Skilled Nursing Facility code? a Hospital Inake code? Or do we bill nothing for the Hospice service?


----------

